# The Geode pic didn't post.. trying again.



## likeablelady (Feb 27, 2016)

I tried posting a pic of my first Geode soap... hope it works this time


----------



## LisaAnne (Feb 27, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## traderbren (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow! That looks spectacular!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 27, 2016)

Well, well, well... That is just all sorts of cool, all packed into awesome pieces of soap, well done!


----------



## likeablelady (Feb 27, 2016)

LisaAnne said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you very much.



traderbren said:


> Wow! That looks spectacular!


Thanks!!



MySoapyHeart said:


> Well, well, well... That is just all sorts of cool, all packed into awesome pieces of soap, well done!


Thank you very much, nice to get positive feedback


----------



## SoapingChick (Feb 27, 2016)

That's amaaazing!! I've never seen anything like it, that's so pretty!


----------



## likeablelady (Feb 27, 2016)

SoapingChick said:


> That's amaaazing!! I've never seen anything like it, that's so pretty!


You are too kind... thank you.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow! Very cool!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 27, 2016)

That's so pretty! Nicely done.


----------



## regansoap (Feb 27, 2016)

Goodness me that is so beautiful - well done you must be pretty proud of that love the colours sort of mystic magical.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow that looks nice!!


----------



## Mimi67 (Feb 27, 2016)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh I love it! Nicely done!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 28, 2016)

That is awesome!  Do you have any tips you can share?


----------



## likeablelady (Mar 13, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> That is awesome!  Do you have any tips you can share?


As it is my first one... 'm not sure what I can offer in the way of tips. I willanswer any questions I can though.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 13, 2016)

Fair enough... then it's the million dollar question... how did you get the platy/shattered/crystalline look? Is it a multi-step process?  This for certain: it's stunning!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 13, 2016)

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9h1kgk5jw[/ame]

Watch this video caraBou.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 17, 2016)

That geode looks so real!

Thanks so much for sharing that video to show how they're made.


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh my gosh, that's soap?  For real?  I thought it was a real rock!!


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 18, 2016)

Definitely impressive.


----------

